# O Dear



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

Not looking good Im afraid. 21 with 0 ncd as have not previously had a car insured for the whole period. Get my licence back in March with a DR10, nothing to be proud about, learnt from that mistake though. 

Hoping to get a standard as poss. R34 GT-R, if I end up finding one the plan will be to put my old man on the insurance. Hes ehem 52 with full ncd Being 21 will bring it down slightly I imagine. Any one have any rough ideas of the anual price for insurance bearing in mind DR10, I dont know it may differ case to case.

Used to drive a Subaru Legacy GT now and then which was a nice Jap import, that was a twin turbo also, 2.0 though.

Will I be uninsurable?? Im looking for answers from you guys who've been in the game for a while and know whats what.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

you must have a good job. it will be a lot i recokn, thats if they insure you, let us no tho

ur dad cant use the ncd if he is insured on another car.


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

see_no_evo said:


> ur dad cant use the ncd if he is insured on another car.



Yeah, we've spoken abouth that already, thats not going to be the problem at the end of the day. Like I said, Its gunna be the premium. 

Im unaware of any insurance companies/brokers who do actually reward you for time you have driven, I have nearly 3 years of on the road experince but as I mentioned, had not completed a full period of cover with any of the policies I had, which is my bad


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck is all i can say.
i am 21 with 3 years no claims, on a r33 gtr only 3 companies would quote me, greenlight, bell and keith micheals.
i have a fully clean license with me as the main driver and my parents on the policy as well.
best quote was 1600f/c which i am going to take. it is an awesome price considering what i was expecting. but any convictions on your license will make a HUGE difference.

Out of interest and to get a better idea whether im preparing to eat my own words what is a DR10?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

insuring it in your dads name and having you as a named driver is technically fraud if he's not going to be the main driver. 

insurance companies are wise to this trick

mook


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like im gunna have to wait a few years then guys, makes more sense in the long run I spose.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

G40tee - A DR10 is driving or attempting to drive with alcohol above the limit & stays on the licence for eleven years from the date of conviction.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

SPEEDMERCHANT - thanks for that. Unfortunately i know some people who have that conviction just never knew the code! did not know it stays there for 11 years! ouch!

Davewelch00 there is no harm in trying for insurance but it is just very unlikely


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thought it was 10 years actually well ive knocked 15 months off already, 8 years or so more left. Think ill be sticking to a nice little 1.1 for a while ey.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Endorsements stay on a licence for:

• 11 years from the date of conviction for the
following offences:

* Drink/drugs and driving,
* Causing death by careless driving whilst under the influence of drink/drugs, &
* Causing death by careless driving then failing/refusing to provide a specimen for analysis.

• 4 years from the date of conviction for reckless/dangerous driving and offences resulting
in disqualification.

• 4 years from the date of offence in all other cases.


Sorry ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Even without a conviction, 21 + a R34 GTR is a long shot.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mate 
You have a PM


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Even without a conviction, 21 + a R34 GTR is a long shot.


We better start saving then...:chuckle:


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

way ahead of you there James


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

I bought my 34 GTR at 21, only way i got insured was to get trade insurance with my dad an brother on the policy...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

if only i could have trade cover!
thinking about buying and selling some cars just to do that! lol


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm not a trader, but you can still get trade cover, you dont have to prove your a trader...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wait until a claim where they can ask you for proof of sales over the last year etc.
so you have nothing to do with car sales?
surely that is insurance fraud? obtaining insurance under false pretenses?


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nope made a claim last year was all fine... Insurance fraud??? lol, I'm not in car sales.. Anyway i was just showing the chap how i got insured... For other info ring TRADEX insurance sure they can answer your questions...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I think ill give them a call and see what they can do!lol
I only said that as we were going to get covered under my mates work and they needed proof of working under the trade etc.
Out of interest what business are you in?
Can pm me if you want?
Sorry to thread hijack!

Chris


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

34 GTR at 21. Someones got some money lol. id be impressed with a 32 at 21 let alone a 33. 

I pay 1700 a year and im 25 years old clean license but always had company car as my main car.

Adrian flux was a joke on price.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

rapluvalways said:


> 34 GTR at 21. Someones got some money lol. id be impressed with a 32 at 21 let alone a 33.
> 
> I pay 1700 a year and im 25 years old clean license but always had company car as my main car.
> 
> Adrian flux was a joke on price.


i am 21 on a modified gtr R33 was 20 when i got it i pay £1400 :clap:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

who with?
the cheapest i can get is 1600 and im 21 with the same.
you own policy fully comp etc? how many years no claims?
Cheers

Chris


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I think your biggest problem will be finding a standardish R34.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys are really getting shafted big time for insurance :chairshot
And I thought I was paying to much for insurance over here, am I glad I live in Belgium :chuckle:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont think i pay much at tall whats yours like then??


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

See no evo, You dont pay too much atall.... Its rediculously cheap (unrealistically even) when i was 20 i had a 500hp cosworth and i paid £3100 a year to insure it.

to have a gtr at 20 and pay 300 less than i do at 25 and i rung around for a week is pretty outstanding.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

see no evo who are you with?
id like to see if they will better my deal.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

they wont mate cos i tried and my bro tried on a wrx and crx and they said no to performance cars dont ask me lol


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> I think your biggest problem will be finding a standardish R34.


Your not wrong hodgie, have been looking for a good while now and am yet to find a relatively standard example. Ideally uk spec model too  just to make things harder!!


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

nismo22 said:


> I bought my 34 GTR at 21, only way i got insured was to get trade insurance with my dad an brother on the policy...


Presumably, trader does not mean solely car sales then, I could have my own ebay store for example sellingg odds and ends, or an online business??


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

No mate,motor trade insurance only.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

ASIASI - afraid your wrong there. My uncles all have trade insurance as they have building businesses, therfore no motor trade necessary


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking GTR Freak, so the trade could be something as simple as a home business??


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Learn something new every day,apologies.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

surley you would have to show that u use the cars for trade use aswell?? i am just askin?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

from what i have seen the business has to have some use of cars, etc valeters, builders with work cars, mechanics etc.

have a look on tradex website, google 'tradex' that will give you a list of what kinds of businesses they insure.


----------



## davewelch00 (Sep 25, 2008)

What are the main diffrencees between the R33 and R34 please? As ive said im aiming for a 34, but there seems to be quite substantial savings with current 33 prices.


----------

